

Like Product Hunt, but Autogenerated - humanarity
https://fakefakeproducthunt.appspot.com/hn

======
humanarity
Similar to this : [http://www.producthunt.com/e/prank-
products](http://www.producthunt.com/e/prank-products)

But randomly generated.

The patterns were built from products posted by @fakeproducthunt
([https://twitter.com/fakeproducthunt](https://twitter.com/fakeproducthunt)),
decomposed into their parts of speech then filled with random combinations
from extensive tech-related wordlists.

The github with those patterns is here :
[https://github.com/humanarity/fakefakeproducthunt-
gh](https://github.com/humanarity/fakefakeproducthunt-gh)

Note, to actually use the site (to vote and post, instead of just generating)
you'll have to login with your Google account. Don't worry, only the most
basic profile scope is requested (openid), and not even your email address
comes across. No spam shall radiate toward you from here.

Enjoy. Use responsibly. Any actual products created with this service are your
own responsibility and no liability from humanarity will be taken for the
success or failure of those.

If you find a bug, post it (maybe to the github), tho it may be a while before
it gets worked on owing to this not being the highest priority project at this
time.

If you suggest a pattern, post it in the comments below.

A twitter stream of some of the choicest is at
[https://twitter.com/fakefakeph](https://twitter.com/fakefakeph)

Twitter is basically a botnet anyway, so, what's one more, eh, when this one
is designed to keep you laughing at the ridiculousness of it all?

